# Fordson Major setup for front bucket



## Martyn (Apr 16, 2020)

Im new to tractors and have a Fordson Major diesel 1956 ish and have just recently bought a Horn-Drolic front bucket assembly. I have mounted the horizontal arms and Hydraulic rams and i am wanting information how to tap into the 3 pt linkage pump under the seat. I need to know where the oil supply comes out the pump and where the return goes to. I will try to upload a pic of the pump in question.

Thx Martyn


----------

